# MN Walleyes



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Boy what a weekend. We headed up to Northern MN early Friday morning. We were on the water by 1p, and fished for a couple hours. Boy the little northerns were sure active. No eye's. We headed back out at 6p. By 9:30 we had a dozen nice fish between 17-23 inches. We were up and out on the water by 5:30 the next morning. We worked the same area without any luck. We tried some of the other areas to only pickup one eye and again numerous northerns. That evening my one brother-in-law fished with my dad, so there was a little competition between them and my self and my other brother-law. We boat 6 eyes and 25 northerns, we kept 4 between 16-21. They caught 10 eyes and kept 5 between 14-18. The next morning we fished from 9a-12p and caught 3 eye's between 18-23. My one brother-in-law lost a really nice fish about 5ft from the boat. Oh yes the reason for the late start on Sun. was that when I went out to take care of the dog I noticed that someone had keyed my pickup during the night. :evil: I was not happy!! All in all a great weekend!! My wife and I are heading up north again on Friday. Hopefully we'll have the same luck with a few bigger fish mixed in  .


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Glad to hear you had some success Doug. i have found the walleyes tough on our lake this year. This last weekend was slow again. We ended up chasing crappies and had pretty good success with them. i don't know if it is all these fronts, late spring or a combination but walleyes in my area have been spotty at best. With warmer temps and more stable weather hopefully the fishing will turn on this weekend......


----------

